# Micro Galaxy Sasbora + Baby Shrimp



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all,

I have 6 micro galaxy rasbora in my shrimp tank right now because I was told that they wouldn't touch the shrimp. My berried crystal shrimps just released her babies a couple of days ago (I counted atleast 5), and I checked today and I couldn't find any. The fish are decent size (1" and pretty fat), and I feed them regularly. Is it possible for the fish to eat the baby shrimp? I'd be pretty sad if they snacked on all my CRS babies :[


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I am so far from knowing the ins and outs of shrimp keeping, but I want to keep dwarf shrimp, so I've been reading a lot. This site, which seems to have some first rate information, says that the only fish they can guarantee to be safe with shrimp is an Otto. Tetras, guppies, endlers, cichlids,livebearers, etc., all will eat newborn shrimp, and in fact, any shrimp, if they can catch it and it will fit into the fish's mouth. So maybe your little shrimps are hiding, or maybe your fish had a high protein snack. The URL is here, if you'd like to read further. http://www.planetinverts.com.. look for the article on safe tankmates.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm wondering who told you they won't touch shrimp? Unless... he or she meant "touch" literally, cause they don't have hands. I keep it simple, I don't trust any fish in my shrimp tanks, period.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They definitely ate them. If they can eat an adult brineshrimp, no problem with baby crs.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought my small docile endlers could be shrimp friendly, nope. Had to do some quick transfering.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

They will definitely eat them. This is based on personal experience. I saw one eat my baby crs. I had to swap them out. They have actually fairly large mouths for their size. I might try chilli rasboras maybe? If I can ever get my hands on some.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

I agreed with the rest. If its a shrimp tank, keep it that way!!! The safest around is mts to clean ur tank. Oto is possible too!


----------

